# Harvesting Oysters



## ratherbefishin (Oct 6, 2010)

Have any of you guys ever harvested your own oysters on the GA coast ? I noticed on the DNR website there are only a few areas where harvest is allowed. I wonder how they compare in eating quality to the gulf oysters.


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 6, 2010)

My opinion...they are better. They take a little longer to get your fill, but definitly better. Wash them off good and enjoy. Gulf oysters arent bad at all. You just cant beat the salty local oysters....clams too!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Oct 7, 2010)

creekrocket said:


> My opinion...they are better. They take a little longer to get your fill, but definitly better. Wash them off good and enjoy. Gulf oysters arent bad at all. You just cant beat the salty local oysters....clams too!



Thanks, I'm gonna give em' a try.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Oct 13, 2010)

I am surprised no one else has commented on this thread. I would use caution harvesting any oysters south of McIntosh Co. I have lived here all my life and have never heard of anyone selling oysters other than in Mcintosh. I think that we have a lot of water pollution here from the mills maybe? This can't be good for oysters. You should get advise from DNR or consult the web as I don't think they are safe to eat. Also be careful if you go to Mcintosh county to harvest as you will likely be harvesting on someone else claim


----------



## ratherbefishin (Oct 13, 2010)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> I am surprised no one else has commented on this thread. I would use caution harvesting any oysters south of McIntosh Co. I have lived here all my life and have never heard of anyone selling oysters other than in Mcintosh. I think that we have a lot of water pollution here from the mills maybe? This can't be good for oysters. You should get advise from DNR or consult the web as I don't think they are safe to eat. Also be careful if you go to Mcintosh county to harvest as you will likely be harvesting on someone else claim



The DNR website shows at least 1 area for public picking in each county. It also states that harvest is not allowed during summer months due to a bacteria that could be present in the warmer water. It doesn't say anything about pollution, but I appreciate your concern. I have often wondered why you never see anyone gathering oysters in GA. I think I'll try to get a little more info. before eating any.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Oct 13, 2010)

They sell locals here in camden county. I have eaten them never had a problem eating locals and will eat them again.


----------



## Chum (Oct 13, 2010)

I had some of the local blade oysters last season that were great!  Will definetly be getting them again!


----------



## Mweathers (Oct 17, 2010)

The oyster beds in Ga are monitored, and you are only allowed to harvest in beds that are safe.  The DNR has a good handle on it.

Locals are great, just a lot of trouble to get at.

Mike


----------



## G Duck (Oct 17, 2010)

Some beds used to be leased up in McIntosh, not sure if they still are. Better check first.


----------

